# Gwadar Port opening on Sunday



## Devil Soul

*Gwadar Port opening on Sunday*
Home / Today's Paper / National / Gwadar Port opening on Sunday
By Hanif Khalid
November 10, 2016
Print : National

0
0








ISLAMABAD: The civil and military leadership of China and Pakistan will open international port at Gwadar on Sunday. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif will see off Chinese containers leaving for Africa.

Heads of the armed forces, diplomats, chief ministers of Balochistan and other provinces and other dignitaries will be invited for this event in the next 48 hours.

Defying designs of India and its allies, loading of 300 containers will be completed on Saturday and they will depart from the port the next day.

To counter Gwadar, India has invested $12 million in Iran’s Chaubahar port, which is no match to Gwadar port. Balochistan Chief Minister Sanaullah Zehri is going to China on invitation next month.

Reactions: Like Like:
50


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Great news

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Dungeness

Great news for Pakistan and China! Read a news about Chinese truck drivers arrival at Gwadar Port a couple of days ago, so it is for real!

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## SilentSpeaker

With this opening inshaALLAH new horizon of development and progress will open as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Spring Onion



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Chauvinist

Gawadar is going to open.... and India is going to mourn along with its B.F Chabhar...

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## saiyan0321

So it finally begins. The port opens and CPEC starts to function.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyde

Is it the first container leaving Gwadar?

We have been receiving wheat and other stuff on Gwadar since last few years but I think we have probabaly never send anything back?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 艹艹艹



Reactions: Like Like:
15


----------



## Devil Soul

http://www.gwadarport.gov.pk/

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Muhammad Omar

Aether said:


> Is it the first container leaving Gwadar?
> 
> We have been receiving wheat and other stuff on Gwadar since last few years but I think we have probabaly never send anything back?



First Chinese Ship and Containers of Chinese may be

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Arbiter

Devil Soul said:


> To counter Gwadar, India has invested $12 million in Iran’s Chaubahar port, *which is no match to Gwadar port*.


LOL I like how it flat out says that

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Muhammad Omar

The Convoy Moving towards Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## PakGuns

Aether said:


> Is it the first container leaving Gwadar?
> 
> We have been receiving wheat and other stuff on Gwadar since last few years but I think we have probabaly never send anything back?


An upgraded gwadar will open

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GeraltofRivia

Congratulations! Many people have worked very very hard to achieve this milestone!

Reactions: Like Like:
17


----------



## raihans

Alhamdulillah, the project got materialized and 1st lot of containers reached Gwadar safely

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hareeb

So the journey is going to begin soon.✌ This next level 'isolation' is really working.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## maximuswarrior

Huge news. Congrats everyone.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Smart_boy

Great, Another milestone in development of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

Congratulation to Nawaz Sharif Govt who made this happen in a short period of Less than three years, from signing to working. There goes your chance Imran although you tried your beat to first stop Chinese premier's visit and then Block First CPEC convoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Clutch

xyxmt said:


> Congratulation to Nawaz Sharif Govt who made this happen in a short period of Less than three years, from signing to working. There goes your chance Imran although you tried your beat to first stop Chinese premier's visit and then Block First CPEC convoy.


Most of credit goes to army and in particular Raheel Sharif... the other Sharif (Nawaz) a close second....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## khansaheeb

Pakistan-China friendship zindabad. I hope China strengthens it's naval fleet in the region to ensure that Indian sponsored pirates don't cause any mischief.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## Śakra

When will it achieve 400 million tonnes capacity?


----------



## lutfishah

Śakra said:


> When will it achieve 400 million tonnes capacity?


Exactly like the project became functional in 3 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

game changer for this entire region

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cyberian

A Day of Celebration for Pakistan and a Day of Mourning for India.

My heartfelt congratulations to all Pakistanis and my deepest condolences for all non-Muslim Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Skyliner

*13/11/16 Sunday *
The beginning of the Great Era of CPEC.
Longlive Pak-Cheen Longlive CPEC

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Divergent

InShaAllah better days ahead and great for economical growth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## war&peace

On this auspicious occasion, we should pray to Allah and thank Him for his blessings on us and defeating the designs of our enemies.
Let's chant together *Allahu Akbar* so loud that the hearts of our enemies burst inside their rib cages.











@Doordie @django @GreenFalcon @Indus Falcon @HAKIKAT

Reactions: Like Like:
23


----------



## GreenFalcon



Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## DJ_Viper

Clutch said:


> Most of credit goes to army and in particular Raheel Sharif... the other Sharif (Nawaz) a close second....



Sir, this is interesting logic. Did Mr. Raheel bring this world class project and many others that we hear about on American business networks? If this is his strategy and he brought the Chinese and the USAID and the likes in, then sure, the credit should go to him. Please explain. Thanks,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zee-shaun

The beginning of a new era of prosperity.
Long live Sino-Paj friendship.


----------



## Clutch

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, this is interesting logic. Did Mr. Raheel bring this world class project and many others that we hear about on American business networks? If this is his strategy and he brought the Chinese and the USAID and the likes in then sure, the credit should go to him. Please explain. Thanks,


He took out the terrorists infesting bolochistan and guaranteed the security for CPEC hence laying down the foundation upon which even the corrupt politicians can build on.

Raheel Sharif; Patriot!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FunkyGen

Nawaz for 2018 and beyond!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796858982631669760


----------



## SBD-3

FunkyGen said:


> Nawaz for 2018 and beyond!


Almost done now. Despite people's desperate efforts to steal the credit from him. CPEC is another feather to his cap.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## newb3e

huge opportunity to sell "burnol" to our eastern neighbor demand will shoot up from sunday and will last for a long time!

if i had money i would setup a plant and start shipping


----------



## ashok321

_To counter Gwadar, India has invested $12 million in Iran’s Chaubahar port, which is no match to Gwadar port._

China's purse is bigger than India.
India can not match it.


----------



## Maxpane

A ray of hope for better and secure balochistan and pakistan


----------



## SherDil

Alhamdulillah . . . . 
good going


----------



## Mansoon

SBD-3 said:


> Almost done now. Despite people's desperate efforts to steal the credit from him. CPEC is another feather to his cap.


Lol. Cpec actually began in Zardari era

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krakatoa

http://dunyanews.tv/en/Pakistan/360533-75-containers-reach-Gwadar-from-China-via-CPEC-rou


----------



## Surya 1

Devil Soul said:


> *Gwadar Port opening on Sunday*
> Home / Today's Paper / National / Gwadar Port opening on Sunday
> By Hanif Khalid
> November 10, 2016
> Print : National
> 
> 0
> 0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD: The civil and military leadership of China and Pakistan will open international port at Gwadar on Sunday. Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif and Chief of Army Staff General Raheel Sharif will see off Chinese containers leaving for Africa.
> 
> Heads of the armed forces, diplomats, chief ministers of Balochistan and other provinces and other dignitaries will be invited for this event in the next 48 hours.
> 
> Defying designs of India and its allies, loading of 300 containers will be completed on Saturday and they will depart from the port the next day.
> 
> To counter Gwadar, India has invested $12 million in Iran’s Chaubahar port, which is no match to Gwadar port. Balochistan Chief Minister Sanaullah Zehri is going to China on invitation next month.



Good luck guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

Good news:
May Allah give us strength to make some more new ports and Big Cities like Karachi.
We must make Port for Russia and highway from Karachi to Turkey Karachi to Russia & China along with Railway system.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## xyxmt

Clutch said:


> Most of credit goes to army and in particular Raheel Sharif... the other Sharif (Nawaz) a close second....



Army Chief was not even in the picture when Govt signed deal with China, credit must be given to deserved ones otherwise no one will step forward to do anything for you, Credit for law and order control and making CPEC happen smoothly goes to Raheel Shrif

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## خره مينه لګته وي

Convoy reached Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Airdef95

Thanks to Allah for everything. This means a lot to me and other super-patriots like me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ChTahir

*That's Good News, The best wishes for being such as this great opportunity for starting Day In Advance.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Salman khan Mohmand

Congratulations ☺☺ India will start mourning on sunday

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/796978067923156992

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## WaLeEdK2

Mansoon said:


> Lol. Cpec actually began in Zardari era



No... It started with Musharraf and the army in the early 2000s. If it wasn't for them there would be no Gwadar Port nor anything on CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## IceCold

Mansoon said:


> Lol. Cpec actually began in Zardari era


You cant expect logic from these clowns. If it were up to them they would have even credited Pakistan's making to Nawaz instead of Jinnah.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RealNapster

Śakra said:


> When will it achieve 400 million tonnes capacity?



2045.

*Longer term plans[edit]*

Dredging of approach channel to depth of 20 meters
100 berths to be built by 2045
Capacity to handle 400 million tons of cargo per year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

Mansoon said:


> Lol. Cpec actually began in Zardari era



Sir, the entire globe is talking about this project, and I've done some research on it too. The actual participation in "One Belt, One Road" started about 3-4 years ago between the Chinese and the Pakistanis. Previously, the Chinese helped create a new port to allow for a secondary port in Pakistan. 

In fact, the port was built but it was under Singapore or Dubai's port operations company's management. The Chinese took it over from one of those guys. Their hope was that they can use this port for resupply and fuel / overhaul of the Chinese navy ships. Nowhere in the entire previous history, had there ever been a discussion that there was a remote possibility of $ 50 billion worth of investments. 

I bet you, if India and others had known about it back then (when the US was next door and the previous Dictator / General in Pakistan pissed us off a lot), I think you'd have seen some serious reaction towards this project, may be a direct small level confrontation that would've damaged this area.

It happened so quickly and so fast that India and other who dislike Pakistan (including the UAE, Iran, etc, due to this project), couldn't really understand how it could move so forward in such a short amount of time. So really, from the Chinese President visiting Pakistan and formalizing the funding in 2014, till today, the end of 2016, you have one of the largest projects in the modern history actually gone live!!!! There is a lot to be said about the speed and expedited everything that this project went through. So good for Pakistan that it happened that way. But it was conceived and phase I completed in the same 3 years. Just mind blowing speed of getting stuff done at the largest magnitude possible. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Mansoon

FunkyGen said:


> Nawaz for 2018 and beyond!





DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, the entire globe is talking about this project, and I've done some research on it too. The actual participation in "One Belt, One Road" started about 3-4 years ago between the Chinese and the Pakistanis. Previously, the Chinese helped create a new port to allow for a secondary port in Pakistan.
> 
> In fact, the port was built but it was under Singapore or Dubai's port operations company's management. The Chinese took it over from one of those guys. Their hope was that they can use this port for resupply and fuel / overhaul of the Chinese navy ships. Nowhere in the entire previous history, had there ever been a discussion that there was a remote possibility of $ 50 billion worth of investments.
> 
> I bet you, if India and others had known about it back then (when the US was next door and the previous Dictator / General in Pakistan pissed us off a lot), I think you'd have seen some serious reaction towards this project, may be a direct small level confrontation that would've damaged this area.
> 
> It happened so quickly and so fast that India and other who dislike Pakistan (including the UAE, Iran, etc, due to this project), couldn't really understand how it could move so forward in such a short amount of time. So really, from the Chinese President visiting Pakistan and formalizing the funding in 2014, till today, the end of 2016, you have one of the largest projects in the modern history actually gone live!!!! There is a lot to be said about the speed and expedited everything that this project went through. So good for Pakistan that it happened that way. But it was conceived and phase I completed in the same 3 years. Just mind blowing speed of getting stuff done at the largest magnitude possible. Thanks



Its part of Chinese Silk Road program.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Sandman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saad ahmad

can't wait to see the Sheikh's of Gawadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ali_raza

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, the entire globe is talking about this project, and I've done some research on it too. The actual participation in "One Belt, One Road" started about 3-4 years ago between the Chinese and the Pakistanis. Previously, the Chinese helped create a new port to allow for a secondary port in Pakistan.
> 
> In fact, the port was built but it was under Singapore or Dubai's port operations company's management. The Chinese took it over from one of those guys. Their hope was that they can use this port for resupply and fuel / overhaul of the Chinese navy ships. Nowhere in the entire previous history, had there ever been a discussion that there was a remote possibility of $ 50 billion worth of investments.
> 
> I bet you, if India and others had known about it back then (when the US was next door and the previous Dictator / General in Pakistan pissed us off a lot), I think you'd have seen some serious reaction towards this project, may be a direct small level confrontation that would've damaged this area.
> 
> It happened so quickly and so fast that India and other who dislike Pakistan (including the UAE, Iran, etc, due to this project), couldn't really understand how it could move so forward in such a short amount of time. So really, from the Chinese President visiting Pakistan and formalizing the funding in 2014, till today, the end of 2016, you have one of the largest projects in the modern history actually gone live!!!! There is a lot to be said about the speed and expedited everything that this project went through. So good for Pakistan that it happened that way. But it was conceived and phase I completed in the same 3 years. Just mind blowing speed of getting stuff done at the largest magnitude possible. Thanks


come on man what research u r talking about.this concept was first put up in 17th century by catherine the great who wanted this route for her newly conquered CARs republics.
after that during mao,s time it was put up but not enough money was there.infact KKh was constructed by chinese solely for this purpose in 70s.and we all know chinese are very wise.
this time they waited.it could have been there during musharraf time but WOT got in the way.americans were heavily investing money in afg.still chinese were preparing there plans until the time the kick started it after ZEA operation.
and btw this is trial runs on already existing roads.dedicated roads for this project are far from over.so this only to signal outside forces that we did it but it's still miles away.
but all we can do is pray to allah to make it successful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Morse_Code

Can't see Chabahar anywhere...... can somebody help me look for my glasses???
Go ahead Pakistan ... may all the odds be in your favor! Ameen

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Clutch

Morse_Code said:


> Can't see Chabahar anywhere...... can somebody help me look for my glasses???
> Go ahead Pakistan ... may all the odds be in your favor! Ameen


Trump is probably going to put the sanctions against Iran back in place... Chabahar may be failed before it even took off...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Awi

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, the entire globe is talking about this project, and I've done some research on it too. The actual participation in "One Belt, One Road" started about 3-4 years ago between the Chinese and the Pakistanis. Previously, the Chinese helped create a new port to allow for a secondary port in Pakistan.
> 
> In fact, the port was built but it was under Singapore or Dubai's port operations company's management. The Chinese took it over from one of those guys. Their hope was that they can use this port for resupply and fuel / overhaul of the Chinese navy ships. Nowhere in the entire previous history, had there ever been a discussion that there was a remote possibility of $ 50 billion worth of investments.
> 
> I bet you, if India and others had known about it back then (when the US was next door and the previous Dictator / General in Pakistan pissed us off a lot), I think you'd have seen some serious reaction towards this project, may be a direct small level confrontation that would've damaged this area.
> 
> It happened so quickly and so fast that India and other who dislike Pakistan (including the UAE, Iran, etc, due to this project), couldn't really understand how it could move so forward in such a short amount of time. So really, from the Chinese President visiting Pakistan and formalizing the funding in 2014, till today, the end of 2016, you have one of the largest projects in the modern history actually gone live!!!! There is a lot to be said about the speed and expedited everything that this project went through. So good for Pakistan that it happened that way. But it was conceived and phase I completed in the same 3 years. Just mind blowing speed of getting stuff done at the largest magnitude possible. Thanks



What do you think 9/11 was created for???

CPEC is making history, while you are reading/listening about it, we were/are living it. I lived in northern areas of Pakistan. CPEC started in late 80's, early 90's it started materializing through planning of Gwadar and construction of Motorways. Motorways construction started in 1992 by Nawaz Sharif and was inaugurated in 1997 by Nawaz Sharif in his 2nd term. It wasn't a political party's project either in China or Pakistan but a dream of Pakistan's prosperity and China's world domination through economics while giving everyone a fair chance.

Are you ignorant enough that you would be asking me why Taliban started taking over Afghanistan during that time to make peace there? (Don't give me proofs of Islamic extremism by those Taliban as that isn't true) or you will be asking the reason why India tested it's nuclear weapons in 1998, or you still gonna be asking me why 9/11 happened? or why Raheel Shareef made it the purpose of his life to clear Pakistan from terrorism? Nothing happened fast, nothing happened quick, these historical projects don't take days or months to plan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## -blitzkrieg-

DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, the entire globe is talking about this project, and I've done some research on it too. The actual participation in "One Belt, One Road" started about 3-4 years ago between the Chinese and the Pakistanis. Previously, the Chinese helped create a new port to allow for a secondary port in Pakistan.
> 
> In fact, the port was built but it was under Singapore or Dubai's port operations company's management. The Chinese took it over from one of those guys. Their hope was that they can use this port for resupply and fuel / overhaul of the Chinese navy ships. Nowhere in the entire previous history, had there ever been a discussion that there was a remote possibility of $ 50 billion worth of investments.
> 
> I bet you, if India and others had known about it back then (when the US was next door and the previous Dictator / General in Pakistan pissed us off a lot), I think you'd have seen some serious reaction towards this project, may be a direct small level confrontation that would've damaged this area.
> 
> It happened so quickly and so fast that India and other who dislike Pakistan (including the UAE, Iran, etc, due to this project), couldn't really understand how it could move so forward in such a short amount of time. So really, from the Chinese President visiting Pakistan and formalizing the funding in 2014, till today, the end of 2016, you have one of the largest projects in the modern history actually gone live!!!! There is a lot to be said about the speed and expedited everything that this project went through. So good for Pakistan that it happened that way. But it was conceived and phase I completed in the same 3 years. Just mind blowing speed of getting stuff done at the largest magnitude possible. Thanks


KKH was built in 60s to ease travel for western China to rest of the world and more importantly to establish a territorial stake in Pakistan's status-quo, especially in the Kashmir dispute.
But Gwadar as a deep-sea port was only discovered in 80s and since then till late 90s was a well kept secret.
Russia though had hints as it tried to connect dots and offered Pakistan funding of Mirani dam in 80s which is the single most important source of drinking water today in Gwadar but they had little idea about the capacity of Gwadar.
For next 15 years Gwadar was kept under a low profile to avoid attraction. The Prime ministers during 90s were asked to build road networks and highways.But it was only Musharraf who openly announced about Gwadar being developed as deep sea port and initiated work in 2002 and thats when the game was all out in open.Some people propose this conspiracy theory that the reason powers used 9 11 to enter Afghanistan was not just Pakistani nuc assets but also producing hindrances for a possible trade route in their bigger plans for containment of China.
Things worked well till 2005 and then suddenly we saw the baluch insurgency raise its head and political uncertainty that made Musharaaf step out Musharaf tried hard to convince the west he was not interested in using Gwadar to prolong Chinese geographic ambitions and went so far had it handed over to a Singapore company. For next five years Gwadar was in shambles and Pakistan caught in several internal turmoils, by the look of it invasion of Afganistan was paying off for some regional and international players but things rather changed quickly and Pakistan Army brought down the proxy forces with zarbeazab and Karachi operation as well as departure of Zardari , changed things quickly than expected and thats when Chinese put their feet in and openly proposed CPEC(2013)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DJ_Viper

-blitzkrieg- said:


> KKH was built in 60s to ease travel for western China to rest of the world and more importantly to establish a territorial stake in Pakistan's status-quo, especially in the Kashmir dispute.
> But Gwadar as a deep-sea port was only discovered in 80s and since then till late 90s was a well kept secret.
> Russia though had hints as it tried to connect dots and offered Pakistan funding of Mirani dam in 80s which is the single most important source of drinking water today in Gwadar but they had little idea about the capacity of Gwadar.
> For next 15 years Gwadar was kept under a low profile to avoid attraction. The Prime ministers during 90s were asked to build road networks and highways.But it was only Musharraf who openly announced about Gwadar being developed as deep sea port and initiated work in 2002 and thats when the game was all out in open.Some people propose this conspiracy theory that the reason powers used 9 11 to enter Afghanistan was not just Pakistani nuc assets but also producing hindrances for a possible trade route in their bigger plans for containment of China.
> Things worked well till 2005 and then suddenly we saw the baluch insurgency raise its head and political uncertainty that made Musharaaf step out Musharaf tried hard to convince the west he was not interested in using Gwadar to prolong Chinese geographic ambitions and went so far had it handed over to a Singapore company. For next five years Gwadar was in shambles and Pakistan caught in several internal turmoils, by the look of it invasion of Afganistan was paying off for some regional and international players but things rather changed quickly and Pakistan Army brought down the proxy forces with zarbeazab and Karachi operation as well as departure of Zardari , changed things quickly than expected and thats when Chinese put their feet in and openly proposed CPEC(2013)




Do you truly think that people who come on here are sheer dumb? Do you honestly believe that? What's the name of the book above? I'd like to read up the bio of this author. Thanks


----------



## Clutch

Chinese ship, trade convoy reach Gwadar port

GWADAR: The first trade convoy carrying Chinese goods for export through the western route of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) and a Chinese ship arrived at the port here on Friday.

Official sources confirmed the anchoring of the ship at the port and said another vessel was expected to arrive within 24 hours.

The second trade convoy was scheduled to reach here on Saturday (today).

The goods will be exported to countries in the Middle East and Africa.

A ceremony marking the opening of trade activities through the corridor will be held on Sunday, which will attended by Prime Minister Nawaz Sharif, Chief of the Army Staff General Raheel Sharif, Balochistan Governor Muhammad Khan Achakzai, Chief Minister Nawab Sanaullah Zehri and ambassadors of 15 countries.

Meanwhile, the Gwadar Yakjehti Council took out a procession in support of the CPEC.

Speaking at the Gwadar Press Club, the organisers of the procession termed the CPEC a game-changer for the region, especially Balochistan, as it would bring about progress and prosperity.

They said the elements opposing the CPEC were not well-wishers of the people of Gwadar.

“We are happy that Gwadar is at the centre of the CPEC because this will remove poverty and create jobs for the local people,” one of the speakers said.

The speakers praised the role of the Pakistan Army and said the corridor could not have been completed without the support of the armed forces.

They added that the council would always try to protect the rights of people of Gwadar.

_Published in Dawn November 12th, 2016_

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## JOEY TRIBIANI

Credit of making CPEC a reality goes to Armed forces + Intelligence Agencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Clutch



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## The Eagle

_







Chinese Export Consignment Reaching Gwadar Earlier Today




He-Lee Ship Docked at Gwadar International Port for Inaugural Ceremony
_

















__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10153734869332899

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Tair

khansaheeb said:


> Pakistan-China friendship zindabad. I hope China strengthens it's naval fleet in the region to ensure that Indian sponsored pirates don't cause any mischief.



at least have trust in Pakistan Navy... Seriously man, ppl are treating China as a God



DJ_Viper said:


> Sir, this is interesting logic. Did Mr. Raheel bring this world class project and many others that we hear about on American business networks? If this is his strategy and he brought the Chinese and the USAID and the likes in, then sure, the credit should go to him. Please explain. Thanks,



The work in the Gwadar Port was initiated by Gen Musharaf and the all the security agencies and the engineers working there day and night are to be congratulated for their restless efforts. A lot of security personnels and engineers have lost their lives in materialising it. So lets not put it in the lap of Govt. without the determination and clear vision and focused energies of General Raheel Shareef, Gwadar port would not have completed in time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DJ_Viper

Tair said:


> The work in the Gwadar Port was initiated by Gen Musharaf and the all the security agencies and the engineers working there day and night are to be congratulated for their restless efforts. A lot of security personnels and engineers have lost their lives in materialising it. So lets not put it in the lap of Govt. without the determination and clear vision and focused energies of General Raheel Shareef, Gwadar port would not have completed in time.




Sir, do you have any strategic link to provide to me that the Chinese president came in to Pakistan and announced this deal back then? I've seen multiple opinions on this very thread. Some say it started in the past three years, some say the other party started it. Now you brought in a general too. In my opinion, when this type of a large thing starts, the world knows. So the Chinese and the global media showed this starting a few years ago (from the research I did, but do prove me wrong please).

Also, remember, let's say, I built a building today. 30 years from now, someone decided to buy it and turn that into a Silicon Valley type of a complex and increased the State of Texas's GDP by 20%. That's a great outcome, but I can't say that I started the Silicon Valley initiative just because I built the building which had offices to house many businesses in the future. 

Similarly, a secondary port was built in previous times (who started it, isn't my business as I don't know those people). But if something massive came out of that port, I can't say that the entire thing getting done today,was actually started back then as there are no proofs of such either. A whole different strategy, audience, financials came into play and turn that port into one of the largest projects in history. Thanks

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Danish saleem

Congrats to Government of Pakistan, Armed forces of Pakistan and People of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## raihans

Sunday is here, bon voyage

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hiptullha

Clutch said:


> Trump is probably going to put the sanctions against Iran back in place... Chabahar may be failed before it even took off...



Wonder what other goodies Trump will have in his basket for our Indian friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## maximuswarrior

Clutch said:


>



MashAllah! Makes me very proud. Long live Pak China relations. A lot of hard work, dedication, blood and sweat has gone into this and that will remain the case for years to come. Those that tried their level best to derail our efforts stand red faced. It feels good!!! Can't wait for pics and vids of inauguration!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## khansaheeb

It is an astonishing achievement , years in the making, a great feat by mankind : cutting through the highest mountain chain in the world to link two cultures together integrated by mutual friendship and strategic vision. This is the beginning and we are all witnessing one of the greatest positive steps in Pakistan's economic development. Well done to all the Chinese and Pakistani leaders to make this happen.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## GumNaam

CONGRATS TO ALL OF PAKISTAN AND CHINA, THIS IS A HISTORIC EVENT WITH AWESOME FAR REACHING ECONOMIC AND STRATEGIC EFFECTS. 

Something interesting to note; I don't know if it's been mentioned or not but the ambassadors of india, england and the united states were NOT invited to the historic opening ceremony. india wasn't invited for obvious reasons (india being terror sponsoring state and all) but england and the united states weren't invited deliberately as a signal to them that Pakistan no longer needs them anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GumNaam said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL OF PAKISTAN AND CHINA, THIS IS A HISTORIC EVENT WITH AWESOME FAR REACHING ECONOMIC AND STRATEGIC EFFECTS.
> 
> Something interesting to note; I don't know if it's been mentioned or not but the ambassadors of india, england and the united states were NOT invited to the historic opening ceremony. india wasn't invited for obvious reasons (india being terror sponsoring state and all) but england and the united states weren't invited deliberately as a signal to them that Pakistan no longer needs them anymore.



After decades of hardship, we are fighting back. We are fighting back. The tide is turning. The is the beginning of the start of us becoming a developed nation. It's going to be a very long and bumpy road ahead. With many obstacles and knock downs on the way. But we must stay the course no matter what. We WILL succeed and prevail.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## GumNaam

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> After decades of hardship, we are fighting back. We are fighting back. The tide is turning. The is the beginning of the start of us becoming a developed nation. It's going to be a very long and bumpy road ahead. With many obstacles and knock downs on the way. But we must stay the course no matter what. We WILL succeed and prevail.


InshAllah

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## PAKISTANFOREVER

GumNaam said:


> CONGRATS TO ALL OF PAKISTAN AND CHINA, THIS IS A HISTORIC EVENT WITH AWESOME FAR REACHING ECONOMIC AND STRATEGIC EFFECTS.
> 
> Something interesting to note; I don't know if it's been mentioned or not but the ambassadors of india, england and the united states were NOT invited to the historic opening ceremony. india wasn't invited for obvious reasons (india being terror sponsoring state and all) but england and the united states weren't invited deliberately as a signal to them that Pakistan no longer needs them anymore.




Pakistan NOT inviting the ambassadors of america and the UK is a HUGE HUGE statement that cannot be underestimated. We are doing things now that we thought were impossible just 2 years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Indus Pakistan

GumNaam said:


> *england* NOT invited to the historic opening ceremony


I struggle to believe this. Do you have a link to a *credible* source to confirm your comment? UK has been giving aid in developing CPEC so I find it hard that HC of UK not being invited.

The E-35 Hasan Abdal-Havelian Expressway (part of CPEC route) that leads onto KKH to China is recieving £121 million UK grant.

Link > http://tribune.com.pk/story/948870/uk-to-partner-in-cpec-provide-121-6-million-grant/

In addition UK is giving £34 million in grant toward construction of M4 motorway - part of the CPEC route.

Link > https://www.gov.uk/government/world...support-new-motorway-construction-in-pakistan

Notice both aids are *grants* and are not loans therefore carry no future debt.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

Kaptaan said:


> I struggle to believe this. Do you have a link to a *credible* source to confirm your comment? UK has been giving aid in developing CPEC so I find it hard that HC of UK not being invited.
> 
> The E-35 Hasan Abdal-Havelian Expressway (part of CPEC route) that leads onto KKH to China is recieving £121 million UK grant.
> 
> Link > http://tribune.com.pk/story/948870/uk-to-partner-in-cpec-provide-121-6-million-grant/
> 
> In addition UK is giving £34 million in grant toward construction of M4 motorway - part of the CPEC route.
> 
> Link > https://www.gov.uk/government/world...support-new-motorway-construction-in-pakistan
> 
> Notice both aids are *grants* and are not loans therefore carry no future debt.


I heard it on Dunya news program called "khabar yeh hey". All three anchors confirmed this.


----------



## Indus Pakistan

GumNaam said:


> I heard it on Dunya news program called "khabar yeh hey". All three anchors confirmed this.


You know I am a well wisher of Pakistan but sometimes and I say this with regret I can't believe the sub standard level of discussion that takes place. Both contributors have barely functioning brain cells. My Urdu is weak but why don't you translate what they said and then post the contents here for the attention of Chinese members here. Do that please.

And again refer to the facts. UK is giving grants to build the CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazaGujjar

Proud of my country.. 


But it sickened me seeing Diesel and Ganja in charge at the opening ceremony.


----------



## GumNaam

Kaptaan said:


> You know I am a well wisher of Pakistan but sometimes and I say this with regret I can't believe the sub standard level of discussion that takes place. Both contributors have barely functioning brain cells. My Urdu is weak but why don't you translate what they said and then post the contents here for the attention of Chinese members here. Do that please.
> 
> And again refer to the facts. UK is giving grants to build the CPEC.


Uh yyyyeah I'm not gonna translate the entire 30 minute program dude.


----------



## DJ_Viper

PAKISTANFOREVER said:


> Pakistan NOT inviting the ambassadors of america and the UK is a HUGE HUGE statement that cannot be underestimated. We are doing things now that we thought were impossible just 2 years ago.



If its true, then that is actually a huge statement. By the way, I thought the UK wanted in on this project?


----------



## SMC

Yet again, my commiserations are on offer to the terrorist entity RAW, Indian people, Modi, Ajit Doval and the terrorist state of India. Hope you guys are able to deal with this difficult development.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## GumNaam

SMC said:


> Yet again, my commiserations are on offer to the terrorist entity RAW, Indian people, Modi, Ajit Doval and the terrorist state of India. Hope you guys are able to deal with this difficult development.


Oh I'm sure the entire supply of burnol in india must've ran all out by now and modi must be very close to firing doval since every single one of his plans has royally backfired.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

Looks fantastic congradulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GeraltofRivia

I have found the ceremony video in English on YouTube (search "gwadar port operational"). Very good speeches by government officials.


----------



## SBD-3

Mansoon said:


> Lol. Cpec actually began in Zardari era


Yes it begun from Benazir's era. A success has many fathers to lay claim upon. 
https://www.google.com.pk/url?sa=t&...-chsgU-72eFhMYG4QLyAYQ&bvm=bv.138493631,d.c2I


----------



## Khan_21

Does anybody know if the chinese will be paying us for using gwador port ?if yes then what amount is that?


----------



## Clutch

Khan_21 said:


> Does anybody know if the chinese will be paying us for using gwador port ?if yes then what amount is that?










just kidding.... dont know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Nilgiri




----------



## Kaniska

Congratuation Guys...I hope with this new set of investment, your Western region will be stabilized economically and people will benifit from it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ashok321

Hmmm
Even the nature is in tune with Gwadar.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/798237158595182593

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Morse_Code

Kaniska said:


> Congratuation Guys...I hope with this new set of investment, your Western region will be stabilized economically and people will benifit from it.


Thanks for this good will....appreciated


----------

